# Recognize this HID spotlight!



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Feb 4, 2009)

My local Canadian Tire has started selling this http://www.canadiantire.ca/browse/p...4443309186&assortment=primary&fromSearch=true I was hoping someone would recognize the manufacturer of this light so I would have some idea of it's quality.Canadian Tire has a new sale each week so eventually I can buy one for less than $40.00.I already have a POB and this light is likely similar but being a compulsive flashaholic I will probably buy it!


----------



## Patriot (Feb 4, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> My local Canadian Tire has started selling this http://www.canadiantire.ca/browse/p...4443309186&assortment=primary&fromSearch=true I was hoping someone would recognize the manufacturer of this light so I would have some idea of it's quality.Canadian Tire has a new sale each week so eventually I can buy one for less than $40.00.I already have a POB and this light is likely similar but being a compulsive flashaholic I will probably buy it!





Sorry but that link didn't bring me to a spotlight page. I continued into the website but still didn't find anything about the light. Wrong link possibly?


----------



## AlexGT (Feb 4, 2009)

You just put the zipcode "M4S6B7" on the field and it will take you directly to the spotlight page.

It looks like a POB type of light, maybe a clone, here is a pic.





Looks like the HID bulb is frosted , The reflector doesn't look very shinny, Not sure if it will throw far.

AlexGT


----------



## Gunner12 (Feb 4, 2009)

Looks like POB.

I wonder what the color tempreature is and if the bulb is frosted. It should still throw pretty far due to output.

Edit: well, reminded me of the POB but after looking at pics it doesn't look like one.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 5, 2009)

If it is a POB it's an entirely different body mold.


----------



## BVH (Feb 5, 2009)

It's not a POB and I don't think it's made by the same manufacturer. Just doesn't have the look of all POB, Costco, Mega-Illuminator, etc. - all made by the same mfg.


----------



## LiteShow (Feb 6, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> My local Canadian Tire has started selling this http://www.canadiantire.ca/browse/p...4443309186&assortment=primary&fromSearch=true I was hoping someone would recognize the manufacturer of this light so I would have some idea of it's quality.Canadian Tire has a new sale each week so eventually I can buy one for less than $40.00.I already have a POB and this light is likely similar but being a compulsive flashaholic I will probably buy it!



Hi fellow Winnipeg CPFer! :wave:

Have you seen the light in the stores yet, or is it just online for now?


----------



## Patriot (Feb 6, 2009)

Oh and btw, yes, it looks like a heck of a good deal. I like the appearance as much if not more, than the POB.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Feb 6, 2009)

LiteShow said:


> Hi fellow Winnipeg CPFer! :wave:
> 
> Have you seen the light in the stores yet, or is it just online for now?


I've seen one in the CT on Fermor and 2 in the CT at the Garden City mall.BTW when Bass Pro Shoppes opens it's new store we will be able to buy Surefires locally.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2009)

This is the same 35w HID spotlight one of our Aussie electronics dealers is peddling for $165.00 (approximately $110 USD) as seen HERE, according to the specifications it's a 6000K bulb temp :thumbsup:


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice catch [email protected],obviously this is the same light from the same manufacturer.Currently Canadian Tire is selling this at approx. $65.00 U.S.But when it goes on sell it will be around $50.00 U.S. And later, maybe under $35.00! I'm guessing anyone in this section would gladly buy it at that price! 
*:twothumbs 
*


----------



## Richie086 (Feb 8, 2009)

That is a really great and aggressive looking HID spotlight. I'd love to add one to my growing collection. My only problem with it is even though it's powered by a 12v 7Ah battery like the POB, it's runtime is terrible. At least a POB with a 7Ah battery gets you 70-90 minutes. I wonder why there's such a difference. I'd still love to have one. If anyone purchases one of these, please post some nice photos.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 8, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> But when it goes on sell it will be around $50.00 U.S. And later, maybe under $35.00! *I'm guessing anyone in this section would gladly buy it at that price!* *:twothumbs *



Hell yes! 


I suppose we're lucky to see it here at all considering the relative small size of our consumer market... I mean they only just began selling standard Maglights here in chain stores (previously specialist stores only) 

Reflector design is identical to the Thor Scout/Arlec RT3500... I wonder how it would compare to my existing HID conversion? :thinking:


----------



## AlexGT (Feb 8, 2009)

Andreas, I Noticed that someone is doing a group buy for this light here in the market place, look in the group buy section when available (CPFMP not working right now)

AlexGT


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Feb 8, 2009)

I looked and couldn't find it,do you have a link?


----------



## LiteShow (Feb 8, 2009)

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> I've seen one in the CT on Fermor and 2 in the CT at the Garden City mall.BTW when Bass Pro Shoppes opens it's new store we will be able to buy Surefires locally.




Hey Thanks! I'll probably go check it out sometime this week. It would be nice to see the light in person and get a feel of it.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Feb 9, 2009)

I almost forgot,thanks AlexGT for posting a picture of the Light,the link may not work probably outside of Canada.:thumbsup:


----------



## LiteShow (Apr 3, 2009)

Looks like Canadian Tire has a SALE on this light. Currently on sale for CAD$59.99 

http://www.canadiantire.ca/browse/product_detail.jsp?FOLDER%3C%3Efolder_id=1408474396672952&bmUID=1238763030392&PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524443309186&assortment=primary&fromSearch=true


----------



## HighLight (Apr 3, 2009)

I just bought this light for $59.00. It's my first HID so I have nothing to compare it to. The bulb is frosted and it's advertised as 6000k. Its fairly large and heavy though.Larger than the pictures imply. Mine starts up right away..almost no ramping of the output. 

Do anyone know what implication the frosted HID bilb will have on lumens? 

The price is right though!


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for letting me know they're on sale LiteShow.I'm currently working on the family farm 300kms north of Winnipeg and nowhere near a CT.A friend of mine is coming from WPG. tomorrow and will try to pick one up for me.I have my ROP( i mean my POB-getting my acronyms mixed up) with me and will try to compare them tomorrow night.


----------



## K-OS (Apr 4, 2009)

I just got one too, damn you guys. Walked in for a pair of earplugs for work, and walked out with this beast of a light. 

For 60$ plus tax, it is an awesome light. Too big for most uses, but that just adds to it's cool factor.

Like most HID lights, it takes a couple of seconds to startup from a cold start.

I'd love to take pics of this thing on, but my neighbors would most likely call the cops on me.


----------



## Dr.Payne (Apr 4, 2009)

I got 1 last night and i love it !!!!!For the price you can't go wrong:thumbsup:


----------



## 300winmag (Apr 4, 2009)

My CT has 8 on the shelf.
I opened the box and it is way smaller then I thought it would be, much smaller then my Thor Magnum. The bulb is very very frosted, on the back it has a DC plug for charging and "use" from the car but the rubber that covers the plug when not in use is flimsy and the one I looked at was almost broke off. On the other side of the pic there is a little window with a few LEDs in it, could not see in very good due to the window having designs on it to scatter the light. All in all not a bad little light. Don't believe it's meant for throw due to the reflector having a big flat spot where the bulb comes out and the reflector is not very deep. If I was not broke I would have got one.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Apr 5, 2009)

I received my Canadian Tire MotoMaster Eliminator HID (CT) yesterday.It is the same size and weight as my Vector Power on Board HID(POB).The reflector is roughly 15-20% larger and slightly shinier than the POB.It's lens is nearly transparent. The switch is a clicky type located on the handle with a lockout button.I took both lights down a dirt road near my farm last night for testing.I aimed both at a grove of trees aprox. 140 yrds. away.Startup time was basically the same for both lights.The first thing I noticed was the green/blue tint of the CT-it made the stock POB bulb look warm.Both lights easily reached the trees so I turned and pointed them at the farm house at the end of the road.The house is approx.350 yards away with a large reflector in the driveway.The CT reach it easily but the POB lit it up like an oncoming freight train.The reason of course is the frosted bulb in the CT.As we all know frosting a bulb produces a smoother beam but cuts down on throw.Well the beam of the CT was not any smoother than the POB!A HID bulb will throw lght further than any light source commonly available-why handicap it with frosting? If the goal was to increase spill-it didn't work-the POB has slightly more.I'm going to replace the bulb with one slightly whiter than 4300K.This light cost roughly $50.00U.S.-so for the money not really a bad deal.


----------



## ASheep (Aug 28, 2010)

Sorry to bump such an old thread, but I'm considering buying this light from an Aussie dealer for just under $150AUD. How have they held up in the last year since you guys got them? Would I be better off saving my money and getting something like the titanium N30 or L35?
Thanks,
Alex


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Aug 29, 2010)

In the year and a half that I have owned this light it has held up nicely.A real bargain at $59.95.On the other hand I'm not sure I would spend $150.00 on it.I see the Titanium N30 on sale at BatteryJunction for $179.95.I'm not sure what it would cost to ship one to Australia but the fact that it's half the weight of this light would be a big selling point to me.


----------



## ASheep (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, I wish I could buy this light for 59.95! The cheapest I have found it in australia is about $130AUD, about $115US. I just checked the shipping on an N30 to my address, it ends up above $250AUD. 
That's the problem when you live on the other side of the world... 
I might hold off for a bit on this, maybe even attempt a mod like [email protected] did...


----------



## syncytial (Aug 29, 2010)

The primary virtues of the Motomaster, when bought from Canadian Tire, are value (i.e. price when on sale) and the potential for easy return/replacement (if needed).

I was lucky enough to get one when they were on sale for a particularly low price, and there was a $10.00 off coupon being handed out with purchases over $30.00, ending up with the light effectively at around $25.00 - $35.00 (details are fuzzy by now).

Compared with the N30, the Motomaster is less attractive for a variety of reasons, each of which will have different importance for different users.



Size/weight - The N30 is much smaller and lighter - will you carry the light in-hand for extended periods, do you need a case/bag/box, will you actually have the light with you when you need it?
Colour temperature - The N30 is 4200K, the Motomaster ~6000K+. Thus, the N30 is more effective (by most people's estimation) in rendering things visible where depth perception and colour rendition are important.
Replaceable batteries - The N30 has user replaceable batteries, allowing extended use.
Charging - The N30 batteries can be charged in or out of the light, so you could charge one while running on another. The N30 battery has a somewhat better charge indicator. The Motomaster has a dumb wall-wart charger, so charging from AC is slow.
Filters/Diffuser - The N30 has coloured filters and a diffuser available. The Motomaster has a frosted bulb, but that doesn't achieve the same thing as the diffuser. The merit of the frosted bulb is questionable.
Secondary LED light - The N30 has a LED light built in as well, with a claimed ~ 75 lumens. The Motomaster has LEDs behind a panel on the side, which can provide modest area illumination.
I'm perfectly happy with the Motomaster for what it is - an inexpensive, true HID that performs adequately, but there are many HID lights, including the N30, that are better (or much better) overall or based on specific needs - at a price.

If you're buying the Motomaste/Jaycar light as a budget "starter" HID, then $AUD 115.00 is probably OK, in the context of the AU market, from what I've gathered (I'm not in AU, so others may know of better value HIDs that are available). 

If, however, you're buying for a specific purpose or need, then you should consider the requirements to meet the need or suit the purpose and how well each light meets those requirements - a cheaper light that fails to do what you need is not a bargain.


- Syncytial.


P.S. - This post was delayed - CPF maintenance started between my final preview and submission, necessitating waiting for CPF to be available again, and recreation of my last edits/additions. :sigh:


----------



## MannyDLights (Sep 1, 2010)

Run times of under 1.5 hours is low, and the frosted bulb is for what reason ?

I like the grip to be used as a spot light and the price is also not bad.

The reflector has to be mirrored to THROW ...

Looks aggressive and I'm pretty sure there is a guy reviewing one on Youtube.


----------

